# Why :(



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 22, 2011)

In 2 weeks I am going to military for 6 months  Why???  Pfff. Sounds so bad


----------



## phoenix (Apr 22, 2011)

Military training is awesome (well, at least in Canada).  Best time of my life.  Especially once you realise that they're paid to treat you like dirt, it's not personal.  In fact, the hardest trainers were the best people to hang with on weekends.    Plus, you learn valuable skills like how to s-s-s in under 15 minutes, how to sleep while marching, how to cook food in your pants while marching, how to dig a hole you can live in for a weekend in under 6 hours, and how to bounce a quarter off a mattress.  

If it weren't for all the politics involved, I'd still be in the reserves.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 22, 2011)

Well. When I will be back I will tell you If was good. Now I can only imagine of all of this that I listen from other people


----------



## tingo (Apr 22, 2011)

It will be an experience, hopefully a good one. Remember, most times it helps if you put some effort into it too.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 22, 2011)

I am thinking to post screenshots of me from there  Well the truth is that this day is the day that my grand-parents were waiting from the day I was born! My grand-father, tooked me when I was 4 months old. Now is 93 years old and I am 23! I grown up... a lot!!!  He will see me a soldier! 23 years before cannot even imagine this day!


----------



## aragon (Apr 22, 2011)

My sympathies.


----------



## ckester (Apr 22, 2011)

I was drafted into the US Army in 1971 and sent to Vietnam. So count your blessings, it could be worse. 

That said, my sympathies for your impending loss of freedom.

(No, I didn't see any combat.  Whenever I'm asked, I usually say my time in Vietnam was like being at an especially bad summer camp.)


----------



## da1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Is the military training still mandatory in Greece ? Hmm, weird, they made it optional in my country for quite some time now. I for one, didn't do my military time and never will .


----------



## graudeejs (Apr 22, 2011)

Unfortunately here, in Latvia we now have professional army...
I'd like to have military training


----------



## Pjoter (Apr 22, 2011)

That's good for you. After 6 months of training you will look smooth and beautiful. Remember girls just love soldiers


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 22, 2011)

> Is the military training still mandatory in Greece ?


Yeah. Is 9 months now and they think to do it 14 months in the future. Not sure. Maybe yes, maybe no.


> Remember girls just love soldiers


Yes. This is true 
The truth is that I want to go for the experience. Also as everyone who love his country I love my country and I want to serve it


----------



## da1 (Apr 22, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Also as everyone who love his country I love my country and I want to serve it



I can imagine you like Leonidas but on a skate board with 2 uzzi's ))) 

PS: No harm or insult intended, simply a joke .


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 22, 2011)

> I can imagine you like Leonidas but on a skate board with 2 uzzi's


Xaxaxaxa  Nice


----------



## aragon (Apr 22, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Also as everyone who love his country I love my country and I want to serve it


"Patriotism is a disease." --Albert Einstein
"Violence is the first refuge of the incompetent." --Issac Asimov
"Either war is obsolete or men are." --R. Buckminster Fuller
"The pioneers of a warless world are the youth that refuse military service." --Albert Einstein


----------



## ckester (Apr 23, 2011)

"War is a racket." --General Smedley Butler


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 23, 2011)

Joining the military and serving your country, as noble as it may sound, are entirely separate issues.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes but when the time comes, because you just can't avoid it, you have this spirit: This is my country. I must do it for my country. Makes you feel better because you know than you have no other options


----------



## aragon (Apr 23, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> you just can't avoid it


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Conscription_in_Greece#Conscientious_objectors


----------



## da1 (Apr 23, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I must do it for my country. Makes you feel better because you know than you have no other options



Personally, I won't do anything for "my" f|_|king country (Romania). I feel (waaaaay) better that I left and have a new life now (in the CZ rep.). When they called me (12th grade), I simply chose not to go (punishable by jail). Lucky for me I was a student (they cannot force students into the army), and 1 year later they made it optional so I didn't have to go anywhere, except outside the country (my long awaited dream) .

PS: 1) You always have an option, even if you don't like it
and 2) I DO NOT agree that someone else other than me, decides MY LIFE ! It's my life, I choose what to do with it.


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 23, 2011)

It's kind of awesome here in Poland, now that they completely canceled military trainings not so recently, but enough for me not to go to these trainings


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 23, 2011)

Yes. You can avoid it. If I go and make like a maniac, they will give me I5 and I will go home (I5 is the completely crazy, psychopath etc.) But with I5 you can't find job on serious works like banks etc. Or if you just don't go to military, they will put you in jail!!! All this for 6 months? I have no parents and I am of the lucky boys that will make 6 months in the worst senario. Don't worth to try to avoid it.


----------



## vermaden (Apr 23, 2011)

@pkubaj

Its 'that good' only since 2010/01/01 if I recall correctly, I finished my study at the middle of 2009 so I had to 'do fake studies' on some other university to be sure that they 'wont catch me' ...


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 23, 2011)

@vermaden
Only over a year? Hm, maybe. Anyway, the projects regarding cancelling it were discussed for a long time.

@sk8harddiefast
6 months souns rather bad, if you were student at university in Poland, you could go to the trainings during your summer holiday (it's 3 months here). Of course it didn't take whole holidays to finish it.
Bu don't you have any choice besides the trainings? Here you could go Police, Firefighters, as far as I now you could go to any uniformed services you wanted. Can't you do something similar?
EDIT: Even though we don't have to go to military, we have obligatory medical tests by military. I myself have category E (physical or mental disease making you completely unable to go to military, both during peace and war), even though the only problem I have is bad seeing. But that's not really an issue for me, employers don't care about your military category.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 23, 2011)

> But that's not really an issue for me, employers don't care about your military category


Well. You know. Everyone on his life make dreams. My dream is to work on a datacenter plenty of Unix servers running BSD, Solaris, etc. I don't know if I will made it but I follow my dream. If you go on a datacenter, is 100% sure that military category is a big issue. Is impossible to give you one job like this and don't ask the military's paper!!!!


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 23, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Well. You know. Everyone on his life make dreams. My dream is to work on a datacenter plenty of Unix servers running BSD, Solaris, etc. I don't know if I will made it but I follow my dream. If you go on a datacenter, is 100% sure that military category is a big issue. Is impossible to give you one job like this and don't ask the military's paper!!!!



That's exactly my dream too. And in Poland employers usually ask for the paper stating that my trainings are done, to know that I didn't run away from the military  Nothing else. I don't know what it's like in other countries, but it should be quite similar. If they ask anything, I'll just show the paper with explanation why I have E category, and there's only the fact that I have bad seeing, which isn't of an issue.


----------



## _martin (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry to hear that sk8harddiefast. I remember I played them very well and I have so called "blue book" -- in short it means I'm not healthy enough to join army. It was like doing one semester of acting class, but it was very much worth it  

Though some great stories I've heard happened during military service, I'm not the one who would get bossed around by some SOB in green uniform. No sir, not.

Luckily for other guys in Slovakia, we have professional army now so nobody has to take this crap anymore. 
And if somebody dies to get a training how to survive in wild, shooting classes, etc. - there's a proper civil training for it.

But heads up, 6 months ain't that long.


----------



## gkontos (Apr 23, 2011)

@sk8harddiefast, Kalos Politis 

Seriously for me this whole story is just a joke waste of money...

Cut off all military budget, donate a 10% to the FreeBSD foundation another 70% for health and education and the rest 20% for our debt.

If you add the numbers you will see that in a few years FreeBSD code will be written purely in Greek, we will have the best Universities and medical care in the world and on top of that debt > dev/null.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 23, 2011)

Î•Ï…Ï‡Î±ÏÎ¹ÏƒÏ„ÏŽ (Thanks) @gkontos


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 23, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> My dream is to work on a datacenter plenty of Unix servers running BSD, Solaris, etc.



Eeeeeeuuuugggghhhhh! Solaris!

...

Luckily England doesn't implement conscription... Purely because even with military training we would all be a bunch of quivering nerds.

England is a lost cause 

But then again, Danmark (my other part breed) simply leaves the message on the answering machine "We give up!" so isn't much better


----------



## da1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Is it just me, or is everyone in here in love with the army ?  )


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Apr 23, 2011)

I think yes  In the end I will love it too


----------



## captobvious (Apr 24, 2011)

Best of luck to you man; here is some Ben Folds to cheer you up:

Ben Fold's Army Song


----------



## phoenix (Apr 24, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Yes. You can avoid it. If I go and make like a maniac, they will give me I5 and I will go home (I5 is the completely crazy, psychopath etc.) But with I5 you can't find job on serious works like banks etc. Or if you just don't go to military, they will put you in jail!!! All this for 6 months? I have no parents and I am of the lucky boys that will make 6 months in the worst senario. Don't worth to try to avoid it.



The famous "catch-22":  the only way out of the army is to be insane (Section 7 release in the US); you have to fill out the form yourself;  if you are sane enough to know you are insane and sane enough to fill out the forms, then you obviously aren't insane enough to leave.  

Or something along those lines.  It's a great book.  And the basis for the Klinger character in the Mash TV series.


----------



## _martin (Apr 24, 2011)

@phoenix: That's why you have to do your best /to avoid it/ before you ever enter the army in the first place 

But I loved the Klinger character on MASH ;-)


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 1, 2011)

Today is my last day on forum  I will be back in 6 months  I love you all guys


----------



## vermaden (May 1, 2011)

@sk8harddiefast

What to say, good luck and have fun


----------



## graudeejs (May 1, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## kpedersen (May 1, 2011)

What? Surely you can sneak a PDA (running FreeBSD) into your sock? 

Then it is only the case of writing some decent WAN drivers for the PDA's (probably undocumented) WAN hardware. You have a good 6 months to do it in 

Have fun!


----------



## thuglife (May 1, 2011)

Good luck man


----------



## da1 (May 1, 2011)

Best of luck man


----------



## Martillo1 (May 1, 2011)

Good Luck and I hope you have not watched Full Metal Jacket before leaving :e

Â¡Buena suerte!


----------



## mix_room (May 3, 2011)

phoenix said:
			
		

> The famous "catch-22":  the only way out of the army is to be insane (Section 7 release in the US); you have to fill out the form yourself;  if you are sane enough to know you are insane and sane enough to fill out the forms, then you obviously aren't insane enough to leave.



Good that there are several countries where they have reasonable views on this. They actually have you properly evaluted, and the reasons why you were discharged are secret.


----------



## windi (May 11, 2011)

I sticked 2.5 months to the army but then did rest of the time as civil service since the army just wasn't for me.. still had fun camping and shooting take targets though so it wasn't all that bad. I worked for a school, fixing their computers and making updates. It was very relaxing 8 months and even though I didn't get paid it was great addition to my CV. I am glad there is that option these days even though it's still mandatory to do something if you're a man who is not officially crazy or disabled.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (May 19, 2011)

I am back for 4 days  Army have fun


----------



## tanked (May 19, 2011)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Eeeeeeuuuugggghhhhh! Solaris!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Read up on the Falklands war to find out how well a conscription army does against an all-volunteer professional army.


----------



## da1 (May 19, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I am back for 4 days  Army have fun



So, how is it so far?
Did you get to blow shit up?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi  I have only 5 minutes. I am connected from a coffee shop's laptop. I am on my second month and I have 4 months to go. I just want to tell you that I don't forget you and I missed you


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 4, 2011)

1,5 month and I finish


----------



## tingo (Sep 4, 2011)

And? Are you enjoying the experience?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Sep 5, 2011)

No. Army sounds bad and is really worst. But is something that I must do


----------



## Maredelamer (Sep 5, 2011)

Hang in there! (=


----------



## nekoexmachina (Oct 20, 2011)

He should be back to the end of this week.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 20, 2011)

> He should be back to the end of this week.


I am back  Just I don't speak because I am updating my system and fix problems


----------



## UNIXgod (Oct 20, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I am back  Just I don't speak because I am updating my system and fix problems



welcome back!


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 20, 2011)

> welcome back!


thanks


----------



## graudeejs (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello! Welcome back.


So did you like it?
Wanna do it again?


----------



## nekoexmachina (Oct 21, 2011)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> I am back  Just I don't speak because I am updating my system and fix problems



Congratulations


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 22, 2011)

> So did you like it?
> Wanna do it again?


No Way!!! Military is a way of life that really I don't like!!!!


----------

